# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Linkeronderarm zenuw bekneld?

## goffauj

:Confused: Goedenavond,

Al 2 maanden constant pijn in linkeronderarm en ik kan bijna niets optillen. Werk hele dag achter computer. Huisarts heeft geen verklaring.
Wie heeft idee wat ik kan doen?
Bedankt!
Groet, Jac.

----------


## gossie

Dag goffauj. Welkom op deze site. Misschien kun je beter je lich. probleem bij ziektes & aandoeningen
plaatsen. Daar zal je zeker reacties op krijgen...

----------

